# Didn’t realize the second o2 sensor screwed into secondary cat. I already cut off the cat.



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Uhh...what?


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

So the cable wasn't a clue?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I have to imagine this isn't a diesel, either, based on the OP's other topics.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

MP81 said:


> I have to imagine this isn't a diesel, either, based on the OP's other topics.


I read the title and was like "wait - O2 sensor? It's in the diesel forum..."


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The 1st gen CTD _does_ have an O2 sensor - but it only has one, and it is upstream. 

But it also doesn't have a cat in the typical sense.


----------

